# Post your next 5 guitar purcahses (with pics)



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have come to terms that buying guitars and gear is an addiction.....one that I like and will never give up. So, with that being said... Post the top 5 guitars you plan to purchase next, in order (if possible) and with pictures (if possible).

1) Grote Semi-Hollow






2) BC Rich JR V7





3) Agile Interceptor 725





4)Schecter 007 (or C7 if I can't find one)






5) Agile Custom Hornet 725





........(and a cheap RG7x20 to mod)


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish schecter would bring back the 007. If they did I'd be all over it.

That being said, I'd prolly aim for these 5 in no particular order:
1: ESP LTD MH417
2: Schecter Loomis Fixed
3: BC Rich Jr. V 7 (I should've picked one up when I had the chance )
4: Schecter 007
5: BC Rich Stealth 7


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 6, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> 3: BC Rich Jr. V 7 (I should've picked one up when I had the chance )



Me too, but I got a Mesa Single Rect and an LTD H207 instead.


----------



## XtremeMetalGod1 (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Bc Rich Jr V 7

2. Agile Interceptor 725

3 Custom RAN Invader 7 String

4. Bc Rich Jr v Nj Deluxe

5. Schecter Blackjack Atx C-7


----------



## Krullnar (Apr 6, 2010)

A new 7 and an 8 would be all I need, and these are at the top of my list:

1) Carvin DC727




2) Agile Intrepid Dual 828


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 6, 2010)

Perhaps a custom diva, deff. a 7 with passive BKP's

and a jekyll 727


----------



## thraxil (Apr 6, 2010)

* Parker Nylon Fly






* Parker Southern NiteFly






* Peavey PXD Vicious Devin Townsend 7-string (or maybe an Agile Hornet. 27" 7-string V of some sort)






* Parker Fly Mojo singlecut






* ESP Horizon (NT-II or NT-7)


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 6, 2010)

1) rg7321 for modding purposes


2) loomis sig with floyd


3) some type of agile (7 ofcourse)


4) some 8 string (rga8 probably)


5) some ESP (most likely an alexi sig to say i finally got onee)


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 6, 2010)

atm those would be my top choices, all ibby:

1.) RGA427Z prestige in devil's shadow
2.) RG1527M prestige in galaxy white
3.) SV5470 prestige in black blond

if there would be an S 7-string prestige: GAS!!!

but i think i'm good for this year...maybe next year.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 6, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> 5) some ESP (most likely an alexi sig to say i finally got onee)



I actually was thinking about getting one of the Alexi200's now that I have a router and find a M207 neck somewhere and go to town.  I gotta make some jigs for a floyd 7 and 7 string pickups (and get good with my router) first though.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 6, 2010)

1) Carvin 727 with this finish (if carvin will ever get back to me :grrr: )

this guitar might look familiar 






2) Ibanez RG1527 white with teh sparkles











3)I haven't thought that far ahead.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 6, 2010)

1) Agile Interceptor 827 MN B Stock, already ordered should be here tomorrow. I'll see how bad the b-stock issue is and if I like the 27" scale, if not it will go back and be replaced by one of those 828 ghostbursts that just came in stock






2) KxK Sii-7 white limba in my sig, progress pic with the black base coat on it (already paid for)






3) KxK Sii-7ex from my sig, progress pic (already paid for)






4) KxK DCii-6 with koa top from my sig, this pic is of my current DCii-6 just to show what the model looks like  (deposit placed)






5) B&K 7 String Semi-Hollow Guitar


----------



## Gameboypdc (Apr 6, 2010)

View attachment 14479

View attachment 14478

View attachment 14481

View attachment 14482

View attachment 14480


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 6, 2010)

Emperion Norax w. Lundgrens






BC Rich JR V & w. BKP's






CUSTOM 7 BUILD:- Based on Ibby 540 PII and Jackson Demon






ORIGINAL Allender SE






Dean Soltero


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 6, 2010)

None. I'm done buying guitars


----------



## Poho (Apr 6, 2010)

Planning on buying a JP7 this summer. This one is on sale through a store near my place:





Going to try and pick up one of these within the next five years:





And godwilling, this will actually get made for me (on a waiting list, lord knows if it'll ever happen though! )





can't really think of anything else i would want to own at the moment.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> 5) B&K 7 String Semi-Hollow Guitar



Holy fuck that is sexy. Need more info!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Apr 6, 2010)

Takamine acoustic






Gretch electromatic (maybe)






Custom Oni multiscale 8 string (i can dream)

...can't think of anymore past that at the moment.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 6, 2010)

1) JP6 Fully Loaded in White Pearl finish




2)LTD EC-1000 in silverburst




3) Schecter Loomis Sig in Black with floyd




4) Agile Interceptor 727




5) Schecter Hellraiser V1


----------



## Necris (Apr 6, 2010)

drmosh said:


> Holy fuck that is sexy. Need more info!


B&K 7-String Semi-Hollow Guitar Sunburst - G Guitars

In no particular order. I'm at work right now so I'll post pictures where possible later.
1. Agile Custom Shop Fretless 8-String Intrepid
2. Some form of KXK (Technomancer you've given me the GAS)
3. Ibanez RG2228
4. Roter 10 string
5. LTD SC-608b


----------



## technomancer (Apr 6, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> None. I'm done buying guitars



Every time I say this I see something else cool or think of something else for Rob at KxK to build for me 



Necris said:


> B&K 7-String Semi-Hollow Guitar Sunburst - G Guitars
> 
> In no particular order. I'm at work right now so I'll post pictures where possible later.
> 1. Agile Custom Shop Fretless 8-String Intrepid
> ...



Beat me to posting the B&K link... I meant to throw the link in my original post 

Apologies for the GAS


----------



## cvinos (Apr 6, 2010)

On the waiting list for a B7... 







And if I had too much money, some of those:


----------



## Shawn (Apr 6, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> None. I'm done buying guitars



Me too. But I know in the future i'll be getting more, it's an addiction that will never end.  

I want to get my hands on Carvin 7 someday as well as another Ibanez S7. Also, a Nice Gibson LP would be cool too. Always wanted one. I could go on but too many to list!


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 6, 2010)

Fucking this: 








Fucking this as well, the Fender Lite ash (ash body, Duncan pickups, birdseye fretboard and abalone inlays for 400&#8364;, ridiculously nice guitars).







Not a guitar, but I want this as well -Rondo Brice 5 string bass):







I reserve the last tow slots for maybe a custom or some sudden GAS attack


----------



## Origin (Apr 6, 2010)

- RG2228 - ever since I sold my Agile 8, there's been a hole in my heart.
- JP7 fully loaded, hopefully in Mystic Dream or the Red colour whose name escapes me. 
- JP6 same thing but maybe in white - I love that eye-popping white finish!
- Somewhere in there I'm planning on picking up one of the Brice fretless sixes, preferably the nice bubinga one. I've been away from bass far too long. 
- I would also LOVE to afford a Parker Fly Deluxe or similar somewhere in the middle too, good deals on them are rare so I'd have to accumulate some cash and camp out on forums. =P


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 6, 2010)

well, my next two purchases aren't guitars, but depending on money and availability, i'm gonna go for one of the following
Fender Jazz 24 V (in black if possible, as the only other color is sunburst, which just does not suit me)
Traben Chaos Core 5 in whiskey burl
EBMM Bongo 5 HH(p), but that one is very dependent on finding the money, and one in a color i like on the used market
once i get a new bass, then it's on to amps
Mesa Stiletto Trident...there is no other amp, that is the only one that is acceptable
then a cab
then i can go back to buying guitars, and i'll probably head for a Schecter Hellraiser V-8
Schecter Hellraiser V-1FR
Schecter Hellraiser V-7
(i may have a wee bit of an affinity for this line)
BCR Stealth 7
someday, the EBMM JP7


----------



## 777 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jesus F-ing christ guys read the title


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 6, 2010)

777 said:


> Jesus F-ing christ guys read the title


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Apr 6, 2010)

Reality is ill only get 2 of these  but here are 5... first 2 i will own within a year.
rg1527m




s5470




RG2228




rg3570z




rg3500mz


----------



## espman (Apr 6, 2010)

SLAT-7




MH-417




Interceptor 727




Carvin DC727
Ibanez S5470


----------



## Shenaniganizer (Apr 6, 2010)

Ideally, it would be this:

*1. Schecter V7*







*2. Warmoth Custom Hardtail Strat*

*3. Gibson Explorer 2*, but with a flamed top, not quilted, and the tobacco burst







*4. PRS Mira*








*5. Some sort of custom from either Ran, KxK, or Jackson.*


Sorry, can't exactly post pics for the custom guitars.


Realistically, it'll be this:
































































































nothing


----------



## drmosh (Apr 7, 2010)

777 said:


> Jesus F-ing christ guys read the title



pictures don't exist of the custom built guitars I am going to buy! 
However, this



looks appealing, as does this, which I am going to buy for sure sometime soon. well, at least get on the waiting list.





and that grote linked looks interesting too, especially for that price


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Gibson SG Standard (might end up being a Burny, Tokai, or Orville)





2. Rotor fanned 8 (or maybe 9)





Surprisingly enough, there's really not much more that I want enough to actually put on my planned purchase list right now. I might get a Strat or a nicer acoustic if I see a nice one at a good price, though. Between my Axe-FX and my current guitar collection, the GAS is dying down.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 7, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> this guitar might look familiar



Isn't that Nolly's Rash?

Anyways:
1. Agile Septor 727 Tribal Purple MF





2. I'm hoping to get my hands on a PRS Custom 24 like this one.






3. JP6 Mystic Dream (hopefully) w/ piezo for sure





4. Bernie Rico JR Vixen or Jekyll









5. Acoustic 12-String, maybe something like this:





The later purchases are less thought out, though.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im not sure what I want. Ive been thinking for over a year now and nothing has really grabbed my attention. Currently I have my EBMM alder body maple neck Silhouette with HSH Dimarzios and a Fender American Deluxe Ash Strat with a scalloped rosewood fretboard and SSS Dimarzios. Both have fixed bridges. (using Tremol nos.) So Im left needing the following........Mahogany body,ebony fretboard, 25.5 scale length. 7 strings or another 6er is cool too. Strat style bodies are my fav. And contoured neck joint bolt ons or neck thru are both cool. I dont really like active pickups nor am I a Duncan fan. So what to get next.......


----------



## natspotats (Apr 7, 2010)

agile interceptor 725
ive always loved the jackson ke3





schecter blackjack atx
fender higway one telecaster
carvin dc727


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 7, 2010)

interceptor 725






RC7X







Stealth 7








Ibanez rga7






interceptor 727


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't have 5 purchases, but I do have three that are almost definite thanks to the sweet summer job I landed (can't beat $19/hour with loads of overtime for a summer job during college). 

1. Carvin ST300 - I can't post an exact picture, but it will be "inspired-by" the Suhr Guthrie Govan Signature.

Basically blend this;




with this;




and you'll get the idea.

2. M-Audio Axiom 49 Midi Controller Keyboard






3. PreSonus FireStudio Mobile


----------



## Decipher (Apr 8, 2010)

1.) Ibanez Munky Sig '10 (god willing it's released) The Sunburst model H/S w/ white pickguard.
-I will order this the day I have confirmation of it's release (fingers crossed for Summer NAMM).
2.) Ibanez RGA427Z
- Again, once I have confirmation of release in North America I will order this as well and load it with Blackouts. If it doesn't hit North America I may Import from Japan.
3.) Ibanez K-7BG
- I already have the Firespeak Blue, and need the Blade Grey.
4.) Ibanez UV7PWH
- I have a secret lust for these old White Universes.......
5.) A Simon & Patrick Acoustic..... probably a Cedar..... Nothing too fancy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2010)

- Ibanez S7420FMTT (want one of these sooo bad, once I've sold my double bass I'll look for one )







- Ibanez RGA8








- Ibanez RGA32







PRS Standad 24 Satin (Or any swish looking 24 fret PRS)








- Warwick Thumb BO 5 string bass







This is what I GAS for more than what I actually will get, but the first three I would definitely look at for my next lot. All would be loaded with bareknuckles.


----------



## Guitarholic (Apr 8, 2010)

-Ibanez RG1527M
-Ibanez RGA-8
-Ibanez RGD-2127 Z ISH
-Ibanez RGA-427 Z DSH
-Blackmachine B7 or B2 (stupid waiting list...)


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Apr 8, 2010)

1. ESP horizon NT7






2. Schecter Blackjack C-7 ATX (white)





3. Agile Septor pro 725 (i would settle for natural, white, or black flame with ebony only)





4. A custom 9 string (no pics lol) i would love it PRS single cut shaped with semi hollow construction, fanned frets and natural finish, oh and EBONY FB

5. custom made by MR Patrick Hufshmid ( again just a fantasy, this wont happen anytime soon.)


----------



## hatecore_64 (May 11, 2010)

thats so hot.


----------



## jymellis (May 11, 2010)

green dot and a jem.


----------



## Key_Maker (May 11, 2010)

ahhh i just want:

http://proguitarshop.com/store/guitars-schecter-guitars-c-29/schecter-solo-6-custom-dvsb-p-1559

i'm having a Singlecut Gas


----------



## pink freud (May 11, 2010)

This is the only thing I have definitely planned.


----------



## Murmel (May 11, 2010)

I love how the Ibanez RG3570Z looks like it could be like, the national guitar of Sweden


----------



## Psyy (May 11, 2010)

Alright, here goes my selection. I've actually been thinking on this pretty thoroughly in the last few days. It's more than likely subject to change as I see more and more guitars that I like. 

Anyway..

Carvin DC727




Actually, this guitar (or one very similar) is already ordered. Should be arriving around July sometime. 

Next up is an 8. It'll be my first 8, and I only plan on owning a maximum of 3 within my lifetime. Looking at maybe, just maybe, an Oni8 in the future. 

Agile Interceptor 827




Someone's actually already posted in this thread with the same model as I want. I commend them on their good taste.


Now next up is a bit confusing. My decision will mainly be based off how much I enjoy the Agile 8, since I've never played an Agile before.

EBMM JP7




The problem with this one is that I've never played an EBMM either. But I will have by the time I think of buying it. I'm torn between the walnut burst on this model or a cherry burst finish. The idea here would be to either like the Agile so much that I feel like getting another, or stick with the original idea of getting the JP7. Here's the Agile 7 I'd probably pick up. The decision would be made on how willing I would be to save up that much longer for the EBMM as opposed to the Agile.

Agile Interceptor Pro 727




I really like the purple finish on this one. Probably the only purple guitar I'd consider getting aside from maybe a 'mystic dream' finish on the EBMM.

The fourth guitar I'm considering getting (since I wouldn't be getting both the Agile 7 and EBMM at the same time) would be an Ibanez. I've played a couple of the lower end models, and that thin neck felt really good. And plus, I play metal. I need a black guitar somewhere in the line-up.

Ibanez RGD2127Z




Hesitant about the one-knob setup on it however. Single knob setups make me queasy for some reason. 

And lastly, come my dream. I hope one day I can work it out, but there's two guitars that I desperately hope I can acquire in the near-ish future. :fingerscrossed:

Blackmachine B-7 (or maybe B-8 if I'm REALLY liking my 8)




This picture was actually stolen from Maniacal's thread on his B-7 here at SSO. I LOVE the dark grain finish on the guitar, looks sleek as hell! I'd probably copy him completely and get the fanned frets with the angled pickups and bridge as well. Needless to say, the chances of me getting a B-7 brand new are REALLY slim. I'd have to stick my name on the order list now.

And since that guitar might never, ever be acquired, I have a back-up plan! 

BRJ Jeckyll 7




Would this be the exact look of the guitar I'd get? Probably not. But it has become essential that a woodgrain-finish guitar is added to my collection. I have a soft spot for quilts, deep down, and I haven't seen many models that I enjoy as much as Bernie's.

Honorable mentions (as in guitars I might get someday, but are not really on my immediate to-get list):

ANY Conklin 7 (cherry red finish)

Oni Custom 8

Ibanez RG2228

Thanks for checkin' it out folks! Hopefully you enjoy my selections as much as I do.


----------



## Fantomas (May 11, 2010)

Green Dot (already spotted the one, and hope I can buy it within the next two weeks)




or





XPT 707





JP7





Loomis





And last but not least:






To be honest, at the moment I have my eye on a green dot and a used JP7. If if get one of those, I will skip the others and my next guitar will be the Jem. Just because I've always wanted one.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 11, 2010)

Here's my five in no particular order, however there is a bit of a pattern going on 

JP7 Dargie Delight (but I want the one with martini glass inlays)





2. Ibanez RG2228





3. Lava Pearl JP7





4. JP7 Desert Gold





5. Ibanez RG1077xl


----------



## ephrion (May 13, 2010)

Going to order a Carvin as soon as my Horizon sells. DC727, ash body, maple neck, ebony board, no inlays, satin trans blue burst, hardtail bridge, non-rounded body sides.

If I like it, I'll probably get another, 747, with the same specs but white and with a maple board.


----------



## Atrophy666 (May 25, 2010)

1)Schecter Damien Elite 8
Schecter 2010 DIAMOND SERIES DAMIEN ELITE-8 Crimson Red 8-String Electric Guitar.jpg
2)Bc rich jr v 7
78B06F42-7C29-4DC6-AF8D-597AEC163C70.jpg
3)Agile interceptor pro 727(amber burst)
interceptorpro727mnamberqburstdot1.jpg
4)hornetpro725blackduncan1.jpg


----------



## -One- (May 26, 2010)

*Agile T-7 Texan 7-String *(This is a guitar I've had some serious GAS for since they made it.) 





*SX JG1 CVT Acoustic* (Probably my next purchase, for a cross country missions trip in July)





*Agile Interceptor Standard 727 *(I love the looks, and I need a bit of a beater 7-string for gigs once the band I'm currently an informal member of starts gigging and I'm in full-time)
*





Schecter Hellraiser C-7FR *(Always loved Schecter's quality, just hate the binding on the body, so I never pulled the trigger on one.)
*





Ball Family Reserve Fully Loaded John Petrucci JP7 *(This is a dream of mine, but it will probably never happen )
*




*


----------



## maliciousteve (May 26, 2010)

I probably won't be buying any guitars for quite some time now. I'd like to think I'd buy 1 more guitar before I have to start putting money into something else, it may be one of the following.





or the JPX7


----------



## behemoth91 (May 26, 2010)

1. Ltd Hex-7





2. Bc Rich Jr V 7




3. Agile Hornet 725 Duncan in black (wrong image though)




4. Schecter Jeff Loomis Hardtail




5. LTD MH-417




although my guitar purchases will probably not be in that order though i want it to. And as i am a HUGEEEE behemoth fan i would love the ltd hex-7 to be my first 7 string guitar.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 26, 2010)

I have a Schecter Damien Elite 8 on order, so that'll be the next one. Dunno yet what'll come after that.


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2010)

-The SG12:




26.5" Scale chapman stick with two sets of 6 strings tuned EADGBE

-The LTD Hex7 (Already posted)

-Schecter ATX Blackjack 7 

-Washburn WI 50 Flying V

-ESP M-II


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 26, 2010)

slat3-7(on the way)
hex7(on the way)
nt7(have now)
green dot. looking
loomis


----------



## Rabsa (May 26, 2010)

Esp Original Series older VP-SL 7 with natural finish







Gibson Les Paul Standard/traditional with Heritage Cherr Burst finish







Schecter AR-07







EDWARDS E-K-130VP







ESP's Tricksy would be nice, but that's so damn expensive.. so... maybe somekind of 5-string jazzbass with white finish and tortoise pickguard


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 26, 2010)

Add this to my list


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 26, 2010)

Here are mine.

Ibanez RGA321






PRS SE Torrero






PRS 25th 513






Ibanez Universe PWH






BlackMachine B7 like UberMega's


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 26, 2010)

I want a Blackmachine B8 something fierce. I'll punch as many babies as necessary.


----------



## SerratedSkies (May 28, 2010)

RGA7 (Then proceeding to rip out the actives.)
2127.


Two grand+ later.....


----------



## o0BlueJade0o (May 28, 2010)

Fernandes Dragonfly Deluxe





Fender Telecaster 72


----------



## Santuzzo (May 29, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> 2) Ibanez RG1527 white with teh sparkles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I hadn't seen these with the Edge Zero trem on them. I thought they come only with the Edge pro.

Anyway, my next guitar will most likely be this:


----------



## Joeywilson (May 29, 2010)

I can't see myself buying 5 new guitars any time soon, I've never like the idea of having lots of guitars because I know there would always be one favorite that i'd always use for teaching/band practice/shows/practicing in general.

I'm seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on one of thpose "slim" Jekyll Rico jr's because in terms of an electric guitar it sounds absolutly perfect for me.

But I need to buy a nylon string for school in the fall so I'm thinking/hoping that this will be my next purchase.


----------



## jsousa (May 29, 2010)

didnt have time to really seek out pics of them all but here it goes:

1. custom daemoness 7 or 8 string (dylan is THE man)

next 4 in no particular order:

2. JPX7

3. Blackmachine

4. Another Rico

5. possibly a Parker or PRS (both, i dream of 7 string versions of course  )

im sure there are a TON more that i just cant think of right now, but its all mostly wishful thinking lol. *sigh; hates GAS*


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 1, 2010)

one that I forgot in my last post:






I'd love to get this one, but I don't want active PU's, and it looks to me like those PU's have a different shape so I doubt I could just replace thme with regular passive PU's due to the different shape of the cut-out in the wood. It would probably look weird.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 1, 2010)

This all extremely wishful thinking, I have to buy a car and move out so I'm probably not buying another guitar 'til I finish my degree and get a programming job but anyway.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





Extremely wishful thinking.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I think this is a very accurate list, but will probably take me a few years, as guitars aren't my top priority right now, I have some sweet gear soon but no guitars, but I might be getting this first:




Maton's are seriously the shit, I've never played a better acoustic, Martin have nothing on them. 




Need a new 6 string, and Edwards' rape.





By the time I'd be getting this, I plan on being in the US, so an Agile seems the logical choice, for the price being so good there, same with next:




Finally, I'd absolutely love:






Ever since nearly getting a prototype, I've been eyeing Bowes carefully, hope he's doing well, and I hope he and I can do business sometime


----------



## vhmetalx (Jun 1, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I actually was thinking about getting one of the Alexi200's now that I have a router and find a M207 neck somewhere and go to town.  I gotta make some jigs for a floyd 7 and 7 string pickups (and get good with my router) first though.


 ah sorry man i just saw this post,
but do it! i wanna see results! it sounds like a fun project

and im updating my list... you'd think a guy would relieve the gas after buying two new guitars amirite?

1) Ibanez s7420 
2) Schecter damien 8
3) some type of 26.5" 7 string (prolly schecter)
4) fixed bridge 6 stringer
5) alexi ESP (as always)


----------



## conortheshreder (Jun 2, 2010)

Jackson Dk2m

Jaden Rose wenge top 7 string

Agile interceptor tribal purple

Ran custom made 7 string

Ibanez 1527m


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jul 6, 2012)

accidentally found this thread, so






i only can think of two (i'm broke as hell)

Ibanez RG3120F






Ibanez RG7620GN


----------



## col (Jul 7, 2012)

Ran Crusher, pretty much the cheapest specs. I only changed the pickup size to passive sized Blackouts. Will be sending the deposit soon.






Ibanez ARZ307






Agile Texan 7 if they ever make more of them






Peavey PDX Vicious if they ever make more than 5 of them.

Amfisound custom with an arctic birch top.






(The pic is of a Ruokangas with an arctic birch top)


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 7, 2012)

1. Faux Ibanez LACS






Specs:
Body: Walnut
Neck: 3 Piece Maple/Bubinga
Fretboard: Rosewood
Top: Flamed Maple
Construction: Bolt-on
Bridge: Hipshot
B Pup: Dimarzio Crunchlab
N Pup: Dimarzio Liquifire
Scale: 25.5"
Tuners: Sperzel


2. Ibanez Premium RG927QM






3. Blackmachine B7 copy

Similar to Francesco's B2






Specs  :
Body: Mahogany
Neck: 5 Piece Rosewood/Ebony
Fretboard: Rosewood
Top: Spalted Maple
Construction: Bolt-on
Bridge: Hipshot
B Pup: BKP Aftermath
N Pup: BKP Aftermath
Scale: 25.5"
Tuners: Sperzel

4. Vik Custom Saviour 7

Similar to this:






Specs:
Body: Black Limba
Neck: 5 Piece Rosewood/Flamed Maple
Fretboard: Birdseye Maple
Top: Burled Poplar (Mappa)
Construction: Vik Set-In
Bridge: ABS Single Saddles
B Pup: Vik
N Pup: Vik
Scale: 25.5" - 26"
Tuners: Sperzel

5. Agile Septor 827

This is to try out GDGCFADG and to play Meshuggah with. I plan to sell it for something better once I figure out what I want.


----------



## narad (Jul 7, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> 1. Faux Ibanez LACS



Heh, if it's _faux_..isn't it just faux Ibanez?


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, here goes:
1. BRJ Hesperian 727 (currently being built)




2. EBMM JP12-7




3. Vik Duality 7




4. Daemoness Cimmerian 6 or 7




5. TBA

Some serious fanboy-ism going on right there.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 7, 2012)

narad said:


> Heh, if it's _faux_..isn't it just faux Ibanez?


Nope, I'm going to pretend it's a legit LACS whenever I get it. Gonna get a Prestige logo on it and everything 

It's my guitar and I can call it and do with it what I want!


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 7, 2012)

1. Something with 10 strings because fuck you thats why. I'm thinking OAF.

2. Something Carvin.

3. Ran?

4. Shit, four? I don't need that many. At this point, they will become super custom.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 7, 2012)

1) LTD EC407






2) LTD BS-7 or BUZ-7. Leaning more towards the BUZ since I actually like EMGs. 









3) Agile Interpred Pro Dual 828





4) Spector Legend 5 (not sure if counts )





5) LTD EXP-200 or Pre-Lawsuit V-200


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 7, 2012)

1. Ibanez RG550 LB (Planned for next few weeks)






2. Gibson SG Special faded cherry (Within next few months)






Those two are planned, everything after this is just conjecture.

3. Some kind of cheaper 6er baritone to tune down an octave from standard. Maybe a PRS SE Mike Mushok, or a Fender Blacktop Tele.











4. Ibanez K7 BG






5. PRS Custom 24, routed for a Floyd, or Gibson SG Diablo Tremolo


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 7, 2012)

None, because I'm broke and indecisive.

However, there's this old dude in my hometown who builds custom guitars out of his Pawn Shop. He's a cool dude who knows a lot about guitar(only person over 50 I've met who didn't say "7/8 strings? You only need six to sound good!"). I'm gonna ask/dare him to build me 7 string of some sorts. My next 4 purchases after that will me a decent amp,cab, and a few pedals. I've gotten bored with basic practice amps and such.

Here's a picture of a Honey Badger





Enjoy.


----------



## KiD Cudi (Jul 7, 2012)

1. EBMM JP6 BFR http://kepfeltoltes.hu/091130/Hirdetes_BFR_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

2. Blackmachine B2 
http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/members/996ttcab-albums-general-picture3586-blackmachine.jpg

3. ESP Horizon NT-II
http://www.gearhounds.com/productimages/esp/horizon-nt-ii-blkaq-xlg.jpg

4. Ibanez RG2228
http://www.gearhounds.com/productimages/ibanez/rg2228a-black-xlg.jpg

5. Daemoness Cimmerian 7 String
http://www.daemonessguitars.co.uk/gallery/cimmerian_AH7/DaemonessCimmerianAH7_09.jpg


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 7, 2012)

The first commision check I get in september will be spent on one of these. My friend owns a vintage guitar shop in Seattle and has a 25,000 dollar one I drool over every time i'm their. Out of my price range but picking up a new one wont be.






Not 100% on the model but Some Wal 5 string bass





Warwick 5 or 6 string.





Max has been my idol for a long time, I've alwasy wanted one of these but in red camo and 3 strings.





My idol Would be Robb Flynn and his Clear BC Rich was pure baller status, get one in baritone to finish round off the list


----------



## Winspear (Jul 7, 2012)

It hurts my wallet to know there's not a single production guitar I want.

Proposed first 5 of some, not all, planned customs;
The next Vik - Nylon electric hollowbody 8
7 string baritone FF Daemoness Atlantean
7 string shortscale FF Daemoness Cimmerian
??? 7 string fretted and fretless basses


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2012)

1. Vik semi-hollow Caprice T
2. Blackmachine B7 (I can dream)


and that's it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 7, 2012)

1. Caparison Dellinger II

2. ESP AW-7 Alex Wade Signature

3. LTD H1001

4. ESP/LTD EX/FX

5. Jackson RR


----------



## narad (Jul 7, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> It hurts my wallet to know there's not a single production guitar I want.
> 
> Proposed first 5 of some, not all, planned customs;
> The next Vik - Nylon electric hollowbody 8
> ...



I've found my guitar soul mate <3 <3 <3

Yea, I have no photos since it's all custom but I have deposits on:
-- Strandberg 8 with D-activators (super excited about this!)
-- ViK Saviour 7 (straight frets - not the groupbuy)
-- Daemoness 8 (as soon as Dylan finishes designing it)
-- Mayones aged gold masterbuilt 6 w/ hannes + BKP black hawks
-- and something mysterious 7 that will be done around January, and is basically more epic than all of these combined! And then I'll stop, not out of satisfaction, but out of bankruptcy.


----------



## Syriel (Jul 7, 2012)

1. Carvin HH2X - most likely because I need a 6 string that of better quality than my BCRich ASM One.





2. Strandberg EGS 8 String - 
very similar to this, but with fanned frets and no trem. Oh and slanted X-Bars instead.





3. Decibel Headless 7 string AMX - Hell yes. I hope they're in production by the time my build spot comes around.





4. & 5. I don't know, especially since I'm not the kind of person that just wants tons of guitars lying around. Personally I think this is it for my guitars if ever, especially since I have an RGD and Xiphos 7 lying around. Not in a hurry to purchase these either, since I actually have enough and have guitars of better quality than my playing. Add the fact that 2 of them has a waitlist in which I probably won't be up until like 1-2 years later. 

Edit : I also just noticed they're all headless. Which seems to be my huge GAS as of now.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 7, 2012)

I can only think of three purchases I have coming up:
1.) EBMM JP7 (or a JP7X - in a Dargie finish)
2.) EBMM Silhouette (in a Dargie finish)
3.) Ovation Elite TX DS778TX (longneck series with super baritone scale length)


----------



## bonbro (Jul 7, 2012)

1. Schecter hellraiser C-7 FR (I would probably swap the fr 1000 for a original)
2. Ibanez RGD2127z
3. Ran Crusher 7
4. Strictly 7 Solar 7
5. PRS Custom 24




6. EBMM JPX 7




I would post some pics, but I figured that almost everyone knows these.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 7, 2012)

Schecter 007 (upon finding one)

Tom Anderson Cobra in 7 string (long term goal)

Schecter Chris Garza Signature model (would have to change out pickups)
ESP M-II

Carvin DC727 w/ 5 pc neck and reverse headstock


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know that I'll be acquiring 5 more, but the few that will be in my possession in the next year or so, in no particular order..

1. PRS CST/STD 24 (20th Anniversary Model if I find one-I like the wavy birds)











2. Ibanez S5470 TKS







3. Fender Stratocaster sunburst. Played an Ash bodied MIM SSH strat the other day(I think it was called the players strat or deluxe) and it was pretty sweet. 


I keep saying that I'll get the 7 string, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 7, 2012)

THESE...


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 7, 2012)

This isn't gonna happen for a while but...

A Ken Lawrence Replica





7 string Explorer





LTD Grynch





ESP MX 250





And another MX 250 so I can make a replica of this


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 7, 2012)

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 7, 2012)

ok, I'll play.


I'd like to try a fanned-fret guitar... so maybe one of these:








Then maybe one of these:










But if the fanned-fret thing wouldn't work, I guess I'd have to deal with a Carvin...






But if I was a savvy luthier, perhaps I'd build this either 25.5" or 27" scale:


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 7, 2012)

col said:


> Agile Texan 7 if they ever make more of them




They've got the natural ones available again.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jul 8, 2012)

1.A real cheap tremolo (non floydrose) guitar for shits and giggles.Like this Cort G250:





2.Not really a guitar but upgrading my Digitech to a POD HD 500

3.Upgrading my Ibanez rg321 to one of these:




or





I may buy more stuff but it would be way off in the distant future for me to predict right now


----------



## clintsal (Jul 8, 2012)

1. Strandberg EGS 8, Production Model - Tosin Sig

2. Ibanez RG2228, Lundgren M8's w/ covers

3. Ibanez RGA121TKF

4. Ibanez JEM

5. Ibanez RG8527Z


----------



## Rook (Jul 8, 2012)

At this rate, probably:
1)
Strandberg EGS 7 - considered going 8 a few times but not sold on it yet
24.75-25.5" scales
Semi hollow Swamp Ash Body (possibly with f hole)
Koa or Claro Walnut top, depends what the Koa costs
Ebony on rosewood neck or Birdseye maple on Birdseye maple, depends on the top
Lace Aluma X-Bar pickups, slanted
Black hardware

2)
Vik Duality 7, similar specs to above but knowing Vik's base price I probably won't be going for Koa anything hahaha, so probably Clark with a deep burst over it and gold hardware, ebony on rosewood neck.

3)
Who knows! I'm expecting the Vik to start around March but if his prices go up any more it may not happen  I have no idea if my BRJ will ever exist... Same with Decibel... Maybe I should start queuing for a CS Jackson now 

The strandberg is priority number 1, after that I really don't care


----------



## xeL (Jul 8, 2012)

#1 - Got a PRS CE24 yesterday but will put It on this list anyway.​






#2 - Have a custom 27" PRS style In the finishing stage.






#3 - Currently #17 In ViK's wait list for a Saviour FF7 (Saviour shape with Nolly's specifications)






#4 - Thinking about jumping on the Daemoness build queue, just waiting for information regarding size.

#5 - No Idea at all, maybe an old Japanese LP lawsuit guitar.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 8, 2012)

My guitar purchase list a month ago was as follows but......

Jaden Rose Custom 7 string similar woods/finish/inlays to this build he did for Liam





Daemoness Cimmerian 7





Vik Duality 7





Ibanez RG8527z


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 8, 2012)

1. Ibanez RG7321- I actually have one on layway, just trying to get the funds to get it out, but bills keep popping up. Gonna practice and perfect my modding skills on this guitar as well as my RG6.
http://www.americanmusical.com/ItemImages/Large/IBA RG7321 BK.jpg

2. Agile AL-3110 Purple Quilt- 'Cause one of my favorite colors is purple  
http://www.rondomusic.com/photos/electric/al3100mnpurplequilt5.jpg

3. Gibson Les Paul Custom (Silverburst)- One of my dream guitars, still debating whether to go new or used.

4. B.C. Rich JRV7- Who doesn't love a good V? 

5. ESP LTD Buz-7- This isn't a concrete choice, but we'll see.


----------



## thraxil (Jul 8, 2012)

Time to update mine. Originally:



thraxil said:


> * Parker Nylon Fly
> * Parker Southern NiteFly
> * Peavey PXD Vicious Devin Townsend 7-string (or maybe an Agile Hornet. 27" 7-string V of some sort)
> * Parker Fly Mojo singlecut
> * ESP Horizon (NT-II or NT-7)



Since I made that list I've gotten the Southern NiteFly and Fly Mojo Singlecut, so I can cross those off the list (both awesome, btw). I've gotten a Parker Fly Artist which covers quite a bit of the territory that the Nylon Fly does, but I'd still really like a Nylon Fly so that can stay on the list. The PXD Vicious seems to still be practically nonexistent and has had so much drama that I'm not terribly interested anymore. I still like the ESP Horizon's but I haven't really felt myself jonesing for one lately. There are a few other's that I'm probably more interested in now.

So my current list looks like this:


Oakland Axe Factory 8-string multiscale headless. This is definitely happening, I just haven't decided on woods yet.
Parker Nylon Fly
Ibanez UV7BK Green Dot
Travis Bean TB1000
 Vigier Surfretter


----------



## Grack (Jul 8, 2012)

1st) Save this poor abused and beat up Alexi from the depths of the GC used gear section.





2nd) ESP M-SEVEN





3rd) Strictly7 Solar 7





4th) That really awesome ESP Sonic guitar





5th) This, oh my god, this. ESP ST-537


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 8, 2012)

heregoesnothing said:


> accidentally found this thread, so











Well, if I ever manage to find one







And then of course






And a friend for the current Premium 7 string, we'll see which neck i like better






And lastly, because Necrophagist


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 8, 2012)

NEXT 5? I'm currently only planning on one more and thats one I'll be building.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not all guitar purchases but here goes:

1. Fender Telecaster deluxe '72





2. Orange ppc 412 closed back





3. Fender hot rod deville 410





4. S7G's DL8 (not likely but a guy can dream)

for-what-ever-reason-this-picture-won't-embed.jpg[IMG]

5. Can't post picks for this but i do want a custom bass/ super baritone guitar hybrid:

Specs:
Scale: Not quite sure yet. Either 30" or 32". Fanned fret might be a better option but i don't have enough experience on a fanned fret instrument to make that call. I want the scale long enough for good tension/ sound on the low strings but I feel like A 32" scale would really be pushing (as in way to much tension) it on the high strings. 
neck: 5 piece maple/ wenge
fretboard: ebony
body: ash (probably go with a worn black/ faded black finish)
# of strings: 7
Tuning: AEADGBE (1 octave below a 7 string guitar tuned to drop A)
That way I can play everything I've written on guitar on a bass such as tapping sections, sweeps, and other melodic things that a 6 or 5 string bass doesn't have the range to do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2012)

Grack said:


> 1st)
> 
> 4th) That really awesome ESP Sonic guitar




Guess I'm not the only who likes that guitar. 

I wish I could get it, but alas, international only.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't plan that far ahead. My goal right now is to go from cheap gear to good gear. I honestly hope that I _don't_ get 5 more guitars. 

The only thing that's definite is an Oakland Axe Factory headless ff 8.

If I feel like buying a nice 7, I'm not sure what it will be. If I feel like a nice 6 then I'm leaning towards a Carvin Fatboy.


----------



## RuffeDK (Jul 8, 2012)

1: Washburn WM24V PRO






2: Bare Knuckle Warpig 7 Bridge

3: Bare Knuckles for my Ibanez S320 (havn't decided which ones)

4: Ibanez 7-string with Fixed bridge. RG7321, RG7621, RGD7421....






5: Ibanez RGA420Z... prettiest guitar I've ever seen.






However, if I can find a RG1527M (GW) or cheap UV7 it will go on top of everything on the list. I'd kill for one of these guitars.

If I ever get rich I'll probably go crazy with Jackson, ESP, RAN, Mayones ect., but that is likely not going to happen. LOL!


----------



## Grack (Jul 9, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess I'm not the only who likes that guitar.
> 
> I wish I could get it, but alas, international only.



It was love at first sight.  It would be higher on my list, but the likelyhood of one being available by the time I got the money doesn't seem too high. 

I googled around and found that a UK shop called Nevada Music apparently has 2 in stock and CAN ship to the US, but who knows what they might charge for it.


----------



## grunge782 (Jul 9, 2012)

Godin (and seagull) all up in this bitch. Yes I know 2 of them are granpa's guitarz-

1) Seagull C6 Slim (Cedar top and wild cherry)





2) Godin Session





3) Ibanez Apex 2 (*Somebody hit me up if they want to sell their's used*)






4. Godin Core HB






5) Godin Kingpin II






I've become a complete Godin raging fanboy. Seriously though, I've been impressed by all these models.


----------



## grunge782 (Jul 9, 2012)

UncurableZero said:


> 1.A real cheap tremolo (non floydrose) guitar for shits and giggles.Like this Cort G250:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own the Cort 260 (swamp ash natural instead). Those guitars are a great deal for the price. Sent my MIM strat packing. Smooth tremolo, nice body and they play very well. You probably will need to give it a good setup though. 

If they just offered it with a thicker gloss/satin finish on the neck instead of natural I'd be 100% satisfied (so I've had to put it on the used market). Guess I'm going with a Godin though instead which I can't complain about.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 9, 2012)

One day I'll own both of these, and sell everything else I have minus my H-1001 and my RGA-121.


----------



## King Loudness (Jul 9, 2012)

1.) DiMarzio Crunch Lab/LiquiFire set for my Ibanez 7 string (black)

2.) Suhr Aldrich set for my Gibson LP Custom Lite (zebra)

3.) Gibson ES339 (silverburst would be sweet, but I'd settle for black too)





4.) Bogner Ecstasy 4x12 (already have the amp )





5.) Another custom Suhr (probably a Classic or maybe a Modern 7 string.

W.


----------



## Dan (Jul 9, 2012)

This, and then im happy, being built soon i hope


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got into a band that plays in Drop C but the only real "metal" six string I have is my RG Premium, and since I have no idea how to lock down an edge zero setup I'm just going to buy this and a tremol-no.






Just have to wait 'til next week to get paid, stupid car registration.


----------



## JStraitiff (Jul 9, 2012)

Believe it or not i dont see myself buying 5 more guitars anytime soon. The only one im in the market for is a Damien Elite 8 and then after that probably only customs.


----------



## animalwithin (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never experienced so much love and hatred for a thread in my life haha. Flipping through these posts, I've added like 10 guitars to my wish list lol. After my horrible experience with my last custom build, I'm slowing down a bit before I jump into new gear but as of now, this is what I got:

1.) Custom 7-string (still haven't decided who I want to build it)
2.) Agile Custom Hornet 725 (dam you deadlysins, this ones your fault)
3.) Schecter Loomis FR in black
4.) Gibson Zakk Wylde Custom Shop LP 
5.) Carvin telecaster

If I sit and get pics for all of these, that would only cause me more GAS and subsequently adding more guitars to my wish list, which leads to spending more money, which a college student can't afford haha.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jul 10, 2012)

1. Mayones Regius 7
2. Maybe an RGA8 or something to fool around with 8 strings, super iffy about them since 7s feel perfect in my hands.
3. Maybe a custom? Not sure.


----------



## Syriel (Jul 10, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Just got into a band that plays in Drop C but the only real "metal" six string I have is my RG Premium, and since I have no idea how to lock down an edge zero setup I'm just going to buy this and a tremol-no



Stick a wooden / lego / whatever solid material block inside of the cavity. Just remove the ZPS or the extra 2 tension springs and you're set. IMO would be a lot more lighter to your pocket than buying a new guitar when you have one that's solid enough.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 10, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Stick a wooden / lego / whatever solid material block inside of the cavity. Just remove the ZPS or the extra 2 tension springs and you're set. IMO would be a lot more lighter to your pocket than buying a new guitar when you have one that's solid enough.



Yeah but I definitely have the GAS for it now so it's happening. I'll just use the RG as a backup.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 10, 2012)

1. Schecter Stiletto 6 Custom Bass. The first time I saw the shape and colour I had an instant moisty and have been GAS-ing for one ever since. Finally found a US store that'll be able to ship me one for just over half what the shelf price for them is here in Aus.








2. POD HD Desktop Bean. The Digitech RP350 just isn't cutting it anymore and these guys seem good bang for buck. It's hard to choose this after the bass, but the RP still works, so there's no poin in replacing it just yet.






3. Another 8 string. Probably one of the newer Schecters:






4. An Agile 9 string to experiment with because  that's why 






5. A billion Mockingbirds. First guitar I bought with my own money and I love the shape of the thing.


----------



## noizfx (Jul 11, 2012)

1. ESP Jesse Liu Signature - Katana 7 (on order, should arrive in August)





2. Oni custom multiscale 8 (in progress)

Also looking into a recording interface such as the NI Komplete Audio 6, and some sort of desktop monitors... but haven't decided yet... the two guitars have the deposits paid. The Katana 7 should be in my hands sometime in August, and the ONI is said to be finished by September or October if it goes smoothly.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm. I'll stick with "things I most likely _will_ get" rather then "gosh, it'd sure be nice if I _could_ get," just to make things easier on myself .


The two definite sure-things are two of my guitars from back home that I want to have sent here to South Korea.

1) Jackson DR7






2) Fender American Standard Tele






After that, it's sortof up in the air.

I'm _pretty sure_ I want:

3) Amsterdam Cream Big Eye Fuzz






And I'm _pretty _sure I want an HH singlecut, but I'm not sure if I'll go with:

4A) Hamer KR-MOK






or...

4B) Vintage V100RPGM "Lemon Drop"









No #5. I'm trying not to let my imagination outrun my budget.



Ooooooh ok, fine. ONE fantasy pick.

5) Reverend Jetstream 390






If only they had a distributor in South Korea. :c


----------



## Breakdown (Jul 11, 2012)

Hopefully within 2 years or so I should have the first 3
1. 





2. 





3.





4.


----------



## kruneh (Jul 11, 2012)

I have three on order and one arriving in a few days.
Don´t really buy at lot of guitars anymore, but there are tons of interesting stuff out there.


BRJ Hesperian 827. Hah, wonder when that will show up.

Vik Duality 6. Gonna be sweet.

KxK 7-scale. The pic might not show mine, but you get the idea. Hopefully not to long..

Parker Fly Deluxe. Just purchased, really excited, love that finish.

I don´t have a number five, maybe another Warmoth Tele build, or some kind of a custom Tele with TV Jones pups.
Or maybe the Ibanez M8M


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 26, 2012)

1. Ibanez Universe. Ether a PWH or Green Dot or GR (yeah that will happen).

2. Fender Strat. Just a decent US made Strat with a maple board. Preferably in ether white or honey blond.

3. Gibson Les Paul. Another classic iconic guitar. Don't really care about the model as long as it has binding.

4. Ibanez RG2228A (the one with passive pickups). 

5. Not sure maybe a RG550, or violet RG770DX.


----------



## Mister-Tux (Jul 26, 2012)

*A Nebula WR1 :*




but not an old school like that:





*A White Bengal Double Rhoads:*







(ici c'est une KV, pas une Double Rhoads)

*A King Kelly but with Iommi Crosses inlays:*





*A Warrior Custom Shop, a mix off the second left on the first picture and the warrior from the second picture, without tremolo, a reverse headstock, black hardware, pickups positioned in the old way like the Warrior Pro and Sharkeyes inlays:*









*A sevenstring Rhoads in Ferrari Red:*









A star:
but whith this finish:




en gardant le logo de tête rouge!

Probably other guitars, like a Fender Stratocaster (sonic blue), a PRS Custom 24 (ruby red) a Lightning Sky RR1, or a Neon Pink Sl1 (http://i824.photobucket.com/albums/...ackson Soloist Custom 86/2012-02-22132638.jpg ), some 8 string guitars... An harp lol. That is just a wish list.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 26, 2012)

OK, I'll have a shot...






Closely followed by some decent pickups for it.

That one I definitely will buy, after that I'll probably take a bit of a break from buying new guitars... so these next few are just idle GAS fantasies that I wish I had the means to follow through on...

Burny RLC-70S






Epiphone Jeff Waters Annihilation-V






Ibanez SR505






And a custom Warmoth, based on the Jazz-Caster shape:






That Jazz-Caster would have:

Chambered mahogany body with a swamp ash top 
Natural finish 
Black scratchplate
Routed for three single-coils but with a coil-splittable JB Jr. in the bridge position
Master volume and tone - tone control would pull up to split bridge pickup
5-way selector
Kill switch
Hipshot non-locking trem
50s "Boat-neck" style neck carve
22 fret maple board
Big 70s-style Fender headstock

Not that I've thought that one through at all...


----------



## ara_ (Jul 26, 2012)

First and Second (not sure about the order yet)
A .strandberg* 7 or 8 string, I don't have enough cash yet, there are over 100 people before me on the waitlist, and I've never tried anything with more than 6 strings, so I've got some details to iron out.
At the moment, I think it will look something like this:




At least I'm sure my dream strandberg will have a maple fretboard, slanted pickups and a fixed bridge.

The second thing:




+ some active monitors!

If I'll wait until I get a fully custom strandberg, I think I'll have enough money for a Kemper in the meantime. If a production model comes out that really suits my tastes, I may get the guitar first.

The GAS will probably continue after these two purchases, but I hope it will take a break


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mister-Tux said:


>



...


Just give me what's in the pictures...


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Jul 26, 2012)

I really want to get an agile interceptor pro but I just can't get over the fat neck.. I feel like I won't enjoy it. I'm too used to those good old thin necks ibanez makes


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jul 26, 2012)

My next purchase, A Carvin DC727 as an 18th birthday gift to myself. Followed By an SLSMG, then a Daemoness Cimmerian, Then a Mayones Regius, then maybe another Daemoness?


----------



## tm20 (Jul 27, 2012)

well, if i do ever buy 5 more guitars then they would be...

1. this but in matte black (if Ibanez ever releases an 8 string RGD)





2. RGD 320z bk





3. Washburn Stealth





4. ?
5. ?

can't think of 2 more  but i think i've already got enough now


----------



## Djentlyman (Jul 27, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> Ok, here goes:
> 1. BRJ Hesperian 727 (currently being built)



I have one exactly like this, you wont be disappoint


----------



## LetsMosey (Jul 27, 2012)

1. Carvin Jason Becker tribute JB200C






2. Carvin Jason Becker tribute JB200SC






3. Fender Strat - Eric Johnson signature






4. old Jackson Kelly KE-1 (assuming I can find one in decent condition!)






5. Musicman Silhouette in pearl blue w/ white perloid pickguard w/ maple fretboard and natural headstock


----------



## s4tch (Jul 27, 2012)

1. DXMGT or SLSMG












2. 7421 or 7621






...and some pills to kill my GAS for the rest of my life.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## ncfiala (Jul 27, 2012)

I need a Petrucci 7 Dargie Delight 2 badly. Until I get one I won't be able to think about the next four after that.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't have 5 more guitars in mind that are within the realms of affordability, anyway... These are my next 5 guitar related purchases, though...

1) Ibanez RGA121 in natural flat finish (I've got eBay alerts for this one... lol)





2) Ibanez RG1527 or RG7620 (depending on price and availability)




or...





3) Taylor 114CE... Played one of these a few weeks ago and fell in love with it





4) A pair of KRK Rokit 6 monitors for my Pod HD...





5) Not a clue... something else I more than likely can't afford and don't need


----------



## Pat_s1t (Jul 28, 2012)

Gibson Les Paul Traditional with 60's neck





That's all I've got in mind for now.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 29, 2012)

A Grassroots version of this





One of these





Then find somewhere to put all my stuff because I'm running out of room


----------



## Nag (Jul 29, 2012)

Ibanez Premium RG827, that I'll get very soon once I get paid 






Ibanez SR505, that I'll buy once my SR500 is sold






Gibson Explorer Baritone






And then, not sure which first, so I'll post them all hahaha :

Gibson Les Paul Gothic Morte






Jackson RR5FR if I manage to find one 






Schecter Blackjack SLS C-1 FR






Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR







...and that's just the beginning


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 29, 2012)

1. Various ESP Standard, Original and Custom M-IIs and Horizons. I cannot even begin to mention my ESP ideas and desires after I found out we can get the majority of the Export Series in the USA











2. Suhr Pro Series M2 Black or Gun Metal Grey 






3. Vigier Excalibur Original Urban Metal 






4. PRS Custom 24 Eriza Verde 






5. Music Man Petrucci 6 and 7 of some sort


----------



## vhmetalx (Jul 30, 2012)

vhmetalx said:


> 1) rg7321 for modding purposes
> 
> 
> 2) loomis sig with floyd
> ...



So this was posted 2 years and some months ago. So far I have achieved the following with this list:

1) got a 7421, flipped it, got a 7620, modded it then sold it.

2)Didn't get a Loomis, but I bought a Stephen Sarpenter sig off of Alex Wade from Whitechapel, I think that's cooler.

3)I currently own an Agile 7 string and am using it in my band (Good call past self)

4) Owned a RGA8 for a short time

5) Dat SC-607. 


Wow, i'd say I called em pretty good.


----------

